# Activity at FCC concerning INHD



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

May have an effect on the negotiations or be an indicator of the negotiaton status:

ECHOSTAR SATELLITE L.L.C. V. IN DEMAND L.L.C. Granted EchoStar's
request. Dismissed without prejudice its program access complaint
against iN DEMAND. Action by: Deputy Chief, Policy Division, Media
Bureau. Adopted: 09/08/2006 by ORDER. (DA No. 06-1784). MB
http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/DA-06-1784A1.doc
http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/DA-06-1784A1.pdf
http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/DA-06-1784A1.txt


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

> On September 6, 2006, pursuant to Section 76.7(a)(4)(iii) of the commission's rules, EchoStar withdrew its program access complaint against ID and asked the Commission to dismiss the complaint without prejudice


Perhaps a sign of a settlement. Certainly a lot easier to deal with a company when they don't have you in front of the FCC.


----------



## Mikef5 (Apr 13, 2006)

Looks like Dish withdrew it's complaint which the court granted without prejudice not that the court dismissed it on it's own without prejudice. Seems to be a settlement in the air to me 

Laters,
Mikef5


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

This withdrawal only confirms E* subs will "SOON" be seeing INHD in their line-ups!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

That would be my guess... the only logical reason for Dish to request the court to dismiss without prejudice would be if they were working towards a friendly negotiation of carriage for InHD and this is a good faith sign from Dish by asking to dismiss the court case in advance of that.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

And other good sign for us - the channel uplinked and show 1920x1088 resolution .


----------



## Jsawyer24 (Sep 13, 2006)

P Smith said:


> And other good sign for us - the channel uplinked and show 1920x1088 resolution .


hi guys im a newbie here... i understand that a channel is uplinked but what does that mean for us? that we will be getting the channel soon?? I want INHD as well as NESN HD and FSN HD... and how do you find out what channels are uplinked is there a website or something? thanks

-Jim


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

You are at the website.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Look for a thread with the title starting "Uplink Activity" in the main dish forum for new uplinks and changes. You can also visit http://www.dishchannelchart.com/ for a complete list of channels including many not available to customers.

Having a channel uplinked is a hint that it may be coming but not a guarantee.


----------



## Jsawyer24 (Sep 13, 2006)

James Long said:


> Look for a thread with the title starting "Uplink Activity" in the main dish forum for new uplinks and changes. You can also visit http://www.dishchannelchart.com/ for a complete list of channels including many not available to customers.
> 
> Having a channel uplinked is a hint that it may be coming but not a guarantee.


thank you much for the info....

-jim


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Uplink reports are an odd sort of thing... Obviously we cannot have a channel until it is uplinked  So that is a good sign... but uplinking in and of itself could mean anything from preparing to launch, to testing and still negotiating with the provider... so we never really know.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Per today's uplink activity ...
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=660206#post660206

9468 INHD, REMOVED FROM Tp 20 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
9468 INHD, REMOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If I had to take a wild guess... and that's all we are doing at this point... there could be a relation to the uplink removal and finalizing the court case.

It might gum up the court procedings to drop the Dish complaint vs InHD while having the channel uplinked... Perhaps Dish was asked, or felt compelled to be safe, to remove them until the court case is dismissed/closed... then they can complete the carriage negotiations?


----------

